# Who is your favorite



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Professional fisherman/woman. Just curious because I have met several in my life (60+ years). Some were buttheads and some were really great people. My favorites are Hank Parker, Denny Brauer, Shaw Grigsby, and #1 is Forrest L. Wood. These individuals will spend time with you and answer your questions and give you tips without considering who you are.

Let's hear who your favorites are.

Jimmy


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Bill Dance


----------



## fishingsince18mo (Apr 9, 2007)

*jimmy houston*

the best is jimmy houson i think


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

RailRoader and BartyB


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive met Hank Parker more times than I care to remember. His home town and local 'hangout' was a sportinggoods store I worked in in HS. Ive also had the chance to meet Roland Martin, and actually had him asking us (my dad and I) pointers on how to keep shad alive. We were at Santee Cooper and he was filming a striper fishing show and he was coming off the water one day and we started talking to him. Real nice guy one on one away from a crowd.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Harry Kujima (Lets Go Fishing, Hawaii)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Interesting thread...

I met Doug Hannon a many years ago, when I was about 12, and wanting to learn to throw a baitcaster. Not only did he give me some tips, he also gave me a REEL...a Shakespeare Sigma, with "Whisper Disc" cast control, and 2 Graphite bearings... 

The catch was, that I had to keep the tradition going, and give other kids help, and a reel to learn on, when I could. Kind of a "pay it forward" deal.

I've done this many times over the years, when someone really wanted to learn to throw a baitcaster, but didn't want to spend the money for one...

The funny thing was, I didn't know at the time that Hannon was "The Bass Professor", and he made no mention of his success. He was just the guy who lived on the same lake as my buddy's Dad, and "fished a lot".

I also met Hank Parker one time, and he showed me the difference between pitchin' and flippin', standing on the bank of the Altamaha River.

Both are nice men.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> RailRoader and BartyB


I have never met either of these pros. Maybe someday. I don't always agree with them either, but they have given some of the be info and advice that I've read on the forum. Maybe I'll put them on my list of people I'd like to meet.:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

mantriumph said:


> Bill Dance


I never met Bill Dance, but I always think about him when I'm fishing because I wear a pair of his sunglasses I got at Walmart for 8 bucks. He signed his name right on the side of them...


----------



## hookless (Feb 27, 2007)

*Favorite Fishers, men, women & cooks*

That would be “North To Alaska” with Larry Csonka, "Audrey Bradshaw" and SmokeeJo. 

I know they aren't professionals, but I consider
them delightful to view on TV. Everything is so
down to earth and enjoyable.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

fishingsince18mo said:


> the best is jimmy houson i think



met him once at a Boat show, he was an azz. 

I like George Poveromo and Jose Wejebe


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> I never met Bill Dance, but I always think about him when I'm fishing because I wear a pair of his sunglasses I got at Walmart for 8 bucks. He signed his name right on the side of them...


He signed my pair also.

Hank Parker, because he is a nice guy and we used to play his Black Bass game for Nintendo back in the day.

Lefty Kreh, because a friend of mine that fly fishes has met and talked with him on several occasions and speaks highly of him.

And Bill Dance because he has good bloopers and I learned you could win a bass tournament by feeding your fish lead before the weigh in.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Julie Ball ...... never met her and not because she is a HOTTIE ... she just catches fish bar none......


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

How about the guy who managed to feed 5000 with his catch


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

fishhead said:


> How about the guy who managed to feed 5000 with his catch


Amen Brother

In case anyone wants to read about it.

John 6:1-14

Mathew 14:14-21


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

*My Fav*

Cindy Garrison opcorn: :fishing: :beer: 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/1542.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dr. Julie Ball. Met her a couple of times. That's one FH - um - Woman.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> Cindy Garrison opcorn: :fishing: :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/1542.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


cindy's attractive, but dadgum she's annoying. I'll take somebody like Kerry Burrus over her any day


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

is that a bone fish or a big mullet


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

From the TV : Chris Fischer and his really lovey wife....George Provolone (sp-?)....that dude that catches humongously large fish on lite tackle...

On tha local front:

DD- AKA Kenny, Rob -AKA Fishmilitia, Wormy, Clyde, Tommy... the whole NC crew...talk about a wealth of knowledge...and that professional stipulation.. comin soon ...they's professionally good people and great anglers.

Neil, Teo...the A/C....that crew helps push the bar on their catches...makes my job at catchin up so much harder 

NJ- as much as I joke about him...he's my zero...err.. hero. BTW- you wouldn't have a snowball's chance in hell with tha good doctor...she may let you be her bait boy or the dude that holds that slime towel


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*spanish fly*

Jose Wejebe


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> is that a bone fish or a big mullet



african tiger fish


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Cindy Garrison is annoying with all of that screaching and high-fiving 

I like Harry Evans (Southern Saltwater)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

All three ladies from the defunct ESPN show FISH-ON. Can't have just one... one day I like the length (legs or say marlin), one day the size (chest or say grouper), one day just the sheer all around package (tuna).


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I like how Cindy acts  

Reminds me of a drunken bar chick....but she hunts and fishes......

Tiny


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surfsidesativa said:


> Cindy Garrison is annoying with all of that screaching and high-fiving


I wouldn't be able to put up with her annoyin' arse for more than one night.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i think i could do two nights, maybe three.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sew her mouth shut with 80# Power-pro, handcuff her, wrists to ankles, and you'll have something...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hank Parker and the guys with the guts to go outon those lobster boats (deadliest Catch).


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Sew her mouth shut with 80# Power-pro, handcuff her, wrists to ankles, and you'll have something...


hahaha


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

fishhead said:


> How about the guy who managed to feed 5000 with his catch


He didn't catch em, but he sure knew how to make em grow. I wish he would do something to the ones I catch. They sure seem to be very small sometimes. OOPS, maybe he did do something and that's why they are so small. 

Jimmy


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishhead said:


> How about the guy who managed to feed 5000 with his catch


third amen to that guy. He had very good/perfect mojo for fishing. And when wine ran out, he had the power to turn water into wine.

"Early in the morning, Jesus stood on the shore, but the disciples did not realize that it was Jesus.
He called out to them, "Friends, haven't you any fish?"

"No," they answered.

He said, "Throw your net on the right side of the boat and you will find some." When they did, they were unable to haul the net in because of the large number of fish."


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Come on guys, commercial fisherman don't count!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

On a serious note, Linders Angling edge with Al and Ron I think? They always have decent info, and a nice ending message every show. I just wish they didnt depend on their Aqua-view so much.

Tiny


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

back in the day-Curt Gowdy(American sportsman)

today- Larry Dahlberg(hunt for big fish)

Dr julie ball awesome also


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> On a serious note, Linders Angling edge with Al and Ron I think? They always have decent info, and a nice ending message every show. I just wish they didnt depend on their Aqua-view so much.
> 
> Tiny


My choice as well, spelled Lindners I think.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> My choice as well, spelled Lindners I think.




You are correct


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Flip Pallot and Lefty Kreh.





hooper


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

...anybody but Tred.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Tinybaum said:


> Cindy Garrison opcorn: :fishing: :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/1542.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


I have to agree totally, she is HOT and loves to fish and hunt, now thats my idea of "The Perfect woman":beer: :beer:


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Hank Parker sure seems like a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

I couldnt pick two better then that myself, although I also enjoy watching mark sosin






hooper said:


> Flip Pallot and Lefty Kreh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah Tred is an [email protected]@

I watched his show a few weeks ago when he shot a moose. All he did after that was complain about the work to get it out of the woods.....booo hooo.....don't shoot if you dont want the work. Every hunter will agree the work starts after you shoot.

Tiny


----------

